# HBO and Showtime Apps?



## wfritzg (Feb 15, 2016)

Any plans for these apps on the Bolt? MLB.tv?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

wfritzg said:


> Any plans for these apps on the Bolt? MLB.tv?


Unless TiVo announces it, it is entirely speculation which is worthless and based on personal desires.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Unless TiVo announces it, it is entirely speculation which is worthless and based on personal desires.


Well, there's reason to believe HBO Go is in development for TiVo, based on 288 references to "TiVo" in the code for the HBO Go config file. Which is a little more solid than "personal desires".

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-12/tivo-hbo-go/

It's still possible that, for whatever reason, HBO Go fails to see the light of day on TiVo but there's certainly reason to be hopeful. We'll see.

Unfortunately, I've read nothing about a Showtime or Showtime Anytime app for TiVo, although the streaming service can be added to a Hulu or Amazon Prime subscription and accessed within those apps on Bolt.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Aaaaand, look what just popped up. Yep, HBO Go is coming to TiVo.

http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-02/tivo-confirms-hbogo-alludes-to-new-provider-solutions/#more-262929

Now if we could just get Showtime and HBO Now...


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> Aaaaand, look what just popped up. Yep, HBO Go is coming to TiVo.
> 
> http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-02/tivo-confirms-hbogo-alludes-to-new-provider-solutions/#more-262929
> 
> Now if we could just get Showtime and HBO Now...


Again, as I said I believe it when TiVo announces it. I see no reason to do otherwise.

Hopefully TiVo will announce it AND FOLLOW THROUGH, unlike The $5k TiVo announced and never sold last year or SkipMode on Roamios, announced over 90 days ago....and only available in 2 markets....sort of like Buckeye Cable.

As for HBO Now, will not happen....unless TiVo is sold to an Amazon or the like.

Also interesting to note that Buckeye will also offer TiVo's hybrid non-DVR STB.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Again, as I said I believe it when TiVo announces it. I see no reason to do otherwise.


A *press release* from TiVo is the very definition of them announcing it. So I guess you're a believer then.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> A *press release* from TiVo is the very definition of them announcing it. So I guess you're a believer then.


Please Link to a TiVo PR announcing HBO On all Tivos.

I see a throwaway in a Buckeye Cable PR, but nothing from TiVo specifically stating what you infer.

Then again, still waiting for SkipMode on Roamios in all markets as the Bolts that was announced 100 days ago.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Please Link to a TiVo PR announcing HBO On all Tivos. I see a throwaway in a Buckeye Cable PR, but nothing from TiVo specifically stating what you infer. Then again, still waiting for SkipMode on Roamios in all markets as the Bolts that was announced 100 days ago.


Or OOH streaming on Bolt.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Ha! We can play this game all day in which every time you post, you move the goalposts in terms of higher levels of confirmation you require in order to believe that it's coming. Which is fine. And, as I've stated elsewhere, we don't know specifically which model TiVos the app is coming to, or when (though I'm pretty sure it would be unprecedented for a major new app to come to the TiVo platform but be withheld from its leading-gen hardware, i.e. Bolt). 

But between the HBO Go config file and the recent press release from TiVo, I don't think anyone can reasonably say at this point that HBO Go on TiVo is "entirely worthless speculation". I'll be very surprised if we don't see the app at least on the Bolt before the next season of Game of Thrones debuts Apr. 24.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> Ha! We can play this game all day in which every time you post, you move the goalposts in terms of higher levels of confirmation you require in order to believe that it's coming. Which is fine. And, as I've stated elsewhere, we don't know specifically which model TiVos the app is coming to, or when (though I'm pretty sure it would be unprecedented for a major new app to come to the TiVo platform but be withheld from its leading-gen hardware, i.e. Bolt).
> 
> But between the HBO Go config file and the recent press release from TiVo, I don't think anyone can reasonably say at this point that HBO Go on TiVo is "entirely worthless speculation". I'll be very surprised if we don't see the app at least on the Bolt before the next season of Game of Thrones debuts Apr. 24.


You stated a PR Release from TiVo.

Again, all I can find is a joint release from TiVo and Buckeye Cable with a list of current apps and HBO Go thrown in the list with no acknowledgement that is new....or planning to roll out to the general pop.

Simply stated, a PR release like QuickMide and SkipMode for Roamios  is what one would expect. Even iHeartRadio got that.

A mention in a joint press release that could easily be a screwup (TiVo NEVER does that, lol) and is not moving the goal posts. It is only common sense.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> You stated a PR Release from TiVo.
> 
> Again, all I can find is a joint release from TiVo and Buckeye Cable


Ah, yes, there's all the difference in the world between a press release (not a "PR Release") from TiVo alone versus a joint press release from TiVo and a partner. OK.

http://pr.tivo.com/press-releases/t...nce-strategic-partnership-nasdaq-tivo-1243410


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> Ah, yes, there's all the difference in the world between a press release (not a "PR Release") from TiVo alone versus a joint press release from TiVo and a partner. OK.
> 
> http://pr.tivo.com/press-releases/t...nce-strategic-partnership-nasdaq-tivo-1243410


That is a joint Press release by both parties....identical release.

Again, where is Tivos statement on HBO Go?

And as I said, it's buried in a list.

Is that not more important than iHeartRadio?

Normally, if this was legit would say something like "The new partnership will enable Buckeye's customers to enjoy a consistent TV experience combining TiVo's feature-rich User Interface with a market leading content experience -- the best of traditional cable content combined with diverse broadband-delivered OTT content, such as Hulu, YouTube and more. Plus, for the first time on TiVo , Buckeye Cable TiVo subscribers will have access to HBO Go! The device supports TiVo's market leading whole-home capabilities, including recorded content to client STB, web, mobile and tablet applications."

The announcement would not be thrown away like that.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> The announcement would not be thrown away like that.


Then you think the marketing folks at TiVo run a tighter ship than they do.

Also, please explain the attached screenshot which I just took over at http://www.hbogo.com/activate/


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Good catch. That's new.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Good catch. That's new.


Thank you, sir.

I'm looking forward to more nonsense dissembling from SomeRandomIdiot in response to this latest piece of evidence that HBO Go is coming to TiVo. I'm sure he'll find some way to try and "explain" it away...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That is a good catch, but it might only signal the start of beta testing for the app. (beta testers need a way to authorize their devices) So this could still be a ways off.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> That is a good catch, but it might only signal the start of beta testing for the app. (beta testers need a way to authorize their devices) So this could still be a ways off.


Maaaaaybe. But I'm skeptical that this is just for beta testing. A company as sophisticated as HBO, I just don't see them putting this on their site for beta testing purposes for weeks on end. They could easily provide authentication codes directly to beta testers via email, etc. I wish I knew how long TiVo has been listed there at http://www.hbogo.com/activate/. I just happened upon it this afternoon.

Over at Dave Zatz's blog (the guy who really deserves credit for breaking the story about HBO Go coming to TiVo), there's a comment from a guy saying "I have a friend who works for a cable provider and heard that an announcement for HBOGo could be as early as tomorrow for retail boxes."

http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-02/tivo-confirms-hbogo-alludes-to-new-provider-solutions/#comments

At this point, I really wouldn't be surprised to see this get announced/roll out to retail TiVo boxes this week. We're right at the start of new seasons of HBO series (Vinyl, Girls, Togetherness).


----------



## wfritzg (Feb 15, 2016)

Well, this seems like good news. Any rumors about Showtime?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I hope you're right. I wouldn't mind being wrong in this case.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

wfritzg said:


> Well, this seems like good news. Any rumors about Showtime?


Yeah, I'm a bigger fan of Showtime than I am of HBO these days, so I'd love to see both the Showtime and Showtime Anytime apps come to TiVo. (The former is the standalone OTT app, the latter is the authenticated app for cable/satellite customers.)

Unfortunately, I've not heard anything about those apps coming to TiVo. That said, it seems to me like Showtime has been more aggressive in distributing their OTT service since it debuted last summer than HBO NOW has been since debuting last spring. So it wouldn't surprise me to see the Showtime app come to TiVo, especially if TiVo rolls out an OTA-only version of the Bolt. As for Showtime Anytime, they still haven't rolled it out to PlayStation 3 or 4 yet, so we may see that happen before they come to TiVo, but who knows?

In the meantime, I'd just love to see Amazon Video issue a slight update to their existing TiVo app so that I could browse through Showtime content in their app since I subscribe to Showtime as an add-on to Amazon Prime. (But I can at least add Showtime content to my Amazon watchlist on other devices/browsers and then watch it on the TiVo app.)


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Well that was fast! HBO GO is on both Roamio and Premiere this morning! Anyone seeing it on Bolt yet? I can't imagine it's not coming to Bolt -- that would be crazy -- although maybe that rollout isn't scheduled until later today or tomorrow?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, I'm a bigger fan of Showtime than I am of HBO these days, so I'd love to see both the Showtime and Showtime Anytime apps come to TiVo.


Huh. I just got Showtime incidentally (the Cox promotional bundle which gets me the things that I do care about at the lowest available price includes it and HBO, neither of which I'd be willing to pay $1/month extra for). Last year's bundle had HBO and I was struck by the dearth of recent release movies on SHO as compared to HBO. I do watch things on HBO sometimes (via HBO GO) but I don't see much of anything to watch, movie-wise, on Showtime. Also the Roku Showtime Anytime app is wretched, lacking bitstreamed 5.1 sound, which the HBO GO channel features.

To each his own .

I'm using a Bolt now and don't see HBO GO yet. My Roamio doesn't have service now but my Premiere has PLS; I'm tempted to drag it out and plug it in just to check the app out.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

No Comcast activation is weak. I just chatted with a CSR there. It's being tested she said. Available soon. Bummer not to have such a major provider there day one. I'm still very happy to see the app. This really locks in the TiVo as my main device. 

Next up for wish list features for me are UHD streaming with HDR from Netflix, Amazon, VUDU, and so on.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mikeyts said:


> Last year's bundle had HBO and I was struck by the dearth of recent release movies on SHO as compared to HBO.


Yeah, HBO has a stronger library of major studio films, Showtime tends more toward critically acclaimed/indie films and docs. That said, my main interest in both services is original series rather than movies. There's at least one series airing year-round that I really like on Showtime, no so with HBO.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

TrackZ said:


> Next up for wish list features for me are UHD streaming with HDR from Netflix, Amazon, VUDU, and so on.


Are you saying that the Bolt doesn't do 4K Netflix or Amazon? I am able to select and watch movies in 4K on those services with my Bolt.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

beyondthetech said:


> Are you saying that the Bolt doesn't do 4K Netflix or Amazon? I am able to select and watch movies in 4K on those services with my Bolt.


I think the operative word/term is HDR not 4K. They are not the same thing and there seems to be some question if the Bolt can handle the HDR part of UHD yet - no issue with the 4K part. Which of course only matters if your 4K TV can actually handle HDR which many/most up to and including this years 4K TV models can not.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, HBO has a stronger library of major studio films, Showtime tends more toward critically acclaimed/indie films and docs. That said, my main interest in both services is original series rather than movies. There's at least one series airing year-round that I really like on Showtime, no so with HBO.


I like them both for different reasons. I just wish HBO would show more movies in OAR. Showtime is very good about that. Epix is very good about that. Starz! is iffy.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

beyondthetech said:


> Are you saying that the Bolt doesn't do 4K Netflix or Amazon? I am able to select and watch movies in 4K on those services with my Bolt.


Are you able to watch 4K content from the bolt Amazon app? I was under the impression that the app doesn't do 4K yet. I haven't checked in a while so maybe that has changed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HBO just showed up on my Bolt!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Ditto. Just forced a Bolt connection. HBO and Toon Goggles.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Ditto. Just forced a Bolt connection. HBO and Toon Goggles.


That's there too.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I tried a connection earlier and didn't get it (trying again now), but it's comforting to know that it's on Bolt .


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> I tried a connection earlier and didn't get it (trying again now), but it's comforting to know that it's on Bolt .


Activated it and all. And my one pass for game of thrones shows HBO Go.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Got it on the 2nd connection. Sadly does not output a 24Hz signal for 24p content like Netflix, Amazon, VUDU and Hulu but I'll take it . Interesting UI design.

EDIT: Wrong about that--24Hz pass-thru was not enabled (for some reason my TiVo often boots up in "2160p 60Hz (automatic)" ). HBO Go _does_ output a 24Hz signal for 24p content. TiVo is now my preferred streaming device for most everything . (I still need Roku for channel-specific stuff like Fox Now, MTV, Lifetime, CBS All Access, etc).


----------



## SlickVik (Nov 30, 2011)

Why the hell is Comcast Xfinity missing from providers that can activate HBO GO?


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

HBO Go is on my Bolt after forcing a call. Alas still no Xfinity activation. 

Regarding my UHD comment, I thought the Bolt was only doing UHD on Netflix so far. Whereas Amazon, VUDU, and YouTube all have UHD content and some in HDR.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

Equally angry that Bolt finally supports HBO GO, but is not offering activation with Comcast XFINITY. Guess I still have to toggle inputs to my Apple TV for that one until they get their act together.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

SlickVik said:


> Why the hell is Comcast Xfinity missing from providers that can activate HBO GO?


Considering Comcast waited more than a year to approve some devices, it isn't surprising at all.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

TrackZ said:


> Regarding my UHD comment, I thought the Bolt was only doing UHD on Netflix so far. Whereas Amazon, VUDU, and YouTube all have UHD content and some in HDR.


UHD Netflix and YouTube out of the box. We're impatiently waiting for Amazon, which I believe was promised. VUDU would be nice.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

beyondthetech said:


> Equally angry that Bolt finally supports HBO GO, but is not offering activation with Comcast XFINITY. Guess I still have to toggle inputs to my Apple TV for that one until they get their act together.


Do you not get HBO via on demand with Comcast on your TiVo?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I still haven't got HBOGo on my Bolt. Not that it really matters it's in a room that I don't really watch TV in anyway. (I mainly access the Bolt via a Mini in another room)


----------



## bedweazel (Jan 31, 2016)

HBOGo is now on my Bolt, but Directv isn't an option to activate? Directv Puerto Rico is though. Crazy.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Why would DirecTV be an option when there is no TiVo with HBOGo that works with DirecTV? The only DirecTiVos are all running the old S3 platform and don't support apps at all.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

Time Warner Cable isn't an option either... what the hell Time Warner!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No Time Warner and no Comcast. That's like 2/3 of the cable subscribers in the US isn't it? I suspect we'll be seeing a lot of complaints about this over the coming months.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Late to the party here, but I just tried HBO Go from a mini connected to my Bolt, and it apparently thinks I'm outside the US, including Hawaii, Alaska and Puerto Rico. 

I'm with Cablevision in NY.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> No Time Warner and no Comcast. That's like 2/3 of the cable subscribers in the US isn't it? I suspect we'll be seeing a lot of complaints about this over the coming months.


You're right . There has to be a reason for the hold up. HBO GO works on other devices with those providers?

EDIT: I just answered my own question with the hbogo.com/activate page; if you specify Roku as your device you get more choices for provider, including Comcast and TWC. It must be that they have more stringent testing requirements (and/or it takes a while to get either company to test and approve anything). I can't imagine that either would specifically object to TiVo as an HBO GO platform.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

mikeyts said:


> You're right . There has to be a reason for the hold up. HBO GO works on other devices with those providers?
> 
> EDIT: I just answered my own question with the hbogo.com/activate page; if you specify Roku as your device you get more choices for provider, including Comcast and TWC. It must be that they have more stringent testing requirements (and/or it takes a while to get either company to test and approve anything). I can't imagine that either would specifically object to TiVo as an HBO GO platform.


Were you able to activate it on TiVo by choosing Roku?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Were you able to activate it on TiVo by choosing Roku?


That will never be allowed. Providers have to approve each device before HBO can allow it to work. Unfortunately, companies like Comcast are known to not approve certain devices due to business issues with those companies. In this case, Comcast has a good relationship with TiVo, so hopefully it will be approved at some point.


----------



## bedweazel (Jan 31, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> Why would DirecTV be an option when there is no TiVo with HBOGo that works with DirecTV? The only DirecTiVos are all running the old S3 platform and don't support apps at all.


Because I can use HBOGo on other devices with my Directv info.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Were you able to activate it on TiVo by choosing Roku?


It wouldn't work. The client gives you a token and tells you to enter it at hbogo.com/activate. When you give the token to the website I'm sure that it will know exactly what kind of device it came from. Of course it wouldn't hurt to try it .


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

well- this sucks, we finally get HBO Go on TiVo and of course Comcrap isn't supporting it. 

Really hope to see Amazon UHD and Vudu 4K support very soon!


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

mikeyts said:


> UHD Netflix and YouTube out of the box. We're impatiently waiting for Amazon, which I believe was promised. VUDU would be nice.


Was promised before end of November 2015.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

shupp872 said:


> Are you able to watch 4K content from the bolt Amazon app? I was under the impression that the app doesn't do 4K yet. I haven't checked in a while so maybe that has changed.


Nope.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Still no HBO Go on my Bolt. I wonder if it's being rolled out in tiera or if there is something off with my account?


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

shupp872 said:


> Are you able to watch 4K content from the bolt Amazon app? I was under the impression that the app doesn't do 4K yet. I haven't checked in a while so maybe that has changed.


I do a search for 4K titles and they do appear and it takes significantly longer to initiate the stream than regular titles. Picture sure looks 4K, and I even get intermittent timeouts because my 25Mbps connection is insufficient for a 4K stream.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

beyondthetech said:


> I do a search for 4K titles...


How? Did you just do a search for "4K"? Is there a little black stripe in the upper lefthand corner which says "UHD"? When you play it and hit the down arrow does it say "Ultra HD" on the bottom? If not, you're not watching UHD.

All of the UHD titles have entries in the library which don't have that marker on their poster thumb which will not get up to UHD if you play it on a UHD capable device. Goofy .


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Still no HBO Go on my Bolt. I wonder if it's being rolled out in tiera or if there is something off with my account?


I've got it on my Bolt and 2 of my 3 minis. Not sure why one missed it. I forced a download earlier today and still no love.

No matter, I can't use the app. It still thinks i'm outside the US.  Can't figure that one out.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

Am seriously considering switching to WoW from Comcast with the TiVo HBO Go availability being a major factor.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I still don't have it on my Bolt.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I still don't have it on my Bolt.


Is your Bolt on 20.5.9.RC10, perchance? That's what my mini is on, the one that doesn't have HBO GO either.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No, it's running 20.5.4.RC6


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> No, it's running 20.5.4.RC6


That's interesting, wonder how come you didn't get the 20.5.6 update. I am guessing you will need to get them to update the software - but honestly the best thing would be to go right to the 20.5.9 software.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> No, it's running 20.5.4.RC6


That's weird. I agree, that might be why you don't have it yet. 20.5.6 should've been fully pushed out by now, but you and another poster seem to have something stuck on 20.5.4. You could wait, or maybe ping Margret.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I put this Bolt on the priority list for 20.5.9, so I'll just wait. I didn't even realize it was still running an old version until just now. It's in a room I don't really use for TV watching anyway, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

TrackZ said:


> Am seriously considering switching to WoW from Comcast with the TiVo HBO Go availability being a major factor.


HBO Go on the Bolt does not currently work on Comcast.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

mikeyts said:


> HBO Go on the Bolt does not currently work on Comcast.


Pretty sure that's why he is switching FROM Comcast.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah--I misread his post. Sorry .


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

My HBOGO-less mini updated to 20.5.9.RC13 yesterday, and still no app.

And when my Bolt tries to access HBO GO, I still get the "HBO Go will not work outside the US" error.

I e-mailed TiVo support both TSNs. Hopefully the logs will show something.

Optimum (Cablevision) says there's nothing on their end that should be blocking access to the app. Because of the "out of US" error, they wonder if TiVo is somehow mistakenly proxying my IP.

Optimum is not yet listed by TiVo as an officially supported HBOGO cableco, but in another forum, a few Optimum Roamio customers report the app is working fine. That said, I have yet to see a post by an Optimum Bolt customer reporting success, so could be a device-specific issue.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

What does the HBO go activate site say?

ETA. I just checked. Optimum is listed on HBO go site.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> What does the HBO go activate site say?
> 
> ETA. I just checked. Optimum is listed on HBO go site.


Yup. There are a few Optimum Roamio users reporting successful use of the new app here: https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30600849-New-TiVo-HBO-GO-app


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sent an email to Margret about being on the old software and she must have pushed something through because I got the new software and HBOGo this morning. :up:


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

FYI, I was DMing with @comcastcares on Twitter about HBO authorization on TiVo. They indicated its being worked on. No ETA but the person said he flagged my account and I'll get notified when an agreement is made. 

A precious call to support at Comcast suggested that it was in testing internally.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TrackZ said:


> FYI, I was DMing with @comcastcares on Twitter about HBO authorization on TiVo. They indicated its being worked on.


They said that about the Roku for over a year. I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm happy to report my Optimum (Cablevision) issue with HBOGo has been resolved. Everything working as expected today. Including my one mini on 20.5.6RC13 that wasn't showing the app. It's there now. :up:


----------

